# preoccuparsi



## neuromatico

Ciao a tutti,

Potrete controllare la mia grammatica. Il contesto è una situazione formale in cui vorrei dare la rassicurazione con il tempo imperativo.

Signora, non è una cosa grande. Non si preoccupi. Non se lo preoccupi. 

? Posso anche dire,

Non si ci preoccupi.
Non si ne preoccupi.

Vorrei darLe la/de la/di rassicurazione.
Vorrei darselo. Va bene? Forse dovrei usare: Vorrei darsela (la rassicurazione)

Grazie


----------



## Sicily

'Non si preoccupi' is right.
'Vorrei rassicurarla' is right too

'ci' and 'ne' are not possible here.


----------



## neuromatico

Grazie, Sicily, ma lo già  sapevo.  Cosa pensi tu riguardo alle preposizioni e algli oggetti diretti ed indiretti combinati?

(Pensavo che in _questo _forum dovemmo parlare esclusivamente in italiano )


----------



## irene.acler

neuromatico said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Potrete controllare la mia grammatica. Il contesto è una situazione formale in cui vorrei dare la rassicurazione rassicurare con il tempo imperativo.
> 
> Signora, non è una cosa grande. Non si preoccupi. Non se lo preoccupi
> Non puoi usare "lo" in questo caso.
> 
> ? Posso anche dire,
> 
> Non si ci preoccupi.
> Non si ne preoccupi.
> 
> Vorrei darLe la/de la/di rassicurazione.
> Vorrei darselo. Va bene? Forse dovrei usare: Vorrei darsela (la rassicurazione)
> Caso mai puoi dire "vorrei dargliela" (vorrei darselo/la non esiste, mi suona spagnoleggiante ), ma non sta bene. Io direi semplicemente "vorrei rassicurarla".
> 
> Grazie


----------



## neuromatico

Grazie Irene,

Mi piace molto "vorrei rassicurarLa"" (si scrive cosi, non è vero?)

C'è un modo in cui si può dire "non si preoccupi" in combinato con un pronome impersonale? Forse si deve dire qualcun d'alto cosi:

Per quanto riguardo quel altra cosa, non si preoccupi.

Spero che ci sia qualcosa più breve.

neuro


----------



## irene.acler

neuromatico said:


> Grazie Irene,
> 
> Mi piace molto "vorrei rassicurarLa"" (si scrive così, non è vero?)
> Sì, hai ragione. Se stai dando del lei a qualcuno si scrive così.
> 
> C'è un modo in cui si può dire/per dire  "non si preoccupi" in combinato con un pronome impersonale? Forse si deve dire qualcun d'alto così:
> 
> Per quanto riguarda quell'altra cosa, non si preoccupi. Questa frase va bene.
> 
> Spero che ci sia qualcosa di più breve.
> 
> neuro


 
Spero non ti dispiaccia se ti ho corretto alcune cosette

"Non si preoccupi" va benissimo così e non ha bisogno dell'uso di altri pronomi.


----------



## neuromatico

irene.acler said:


> Spero non ti dispiaccia se ti ho corretto alcune cosette Certamente no! Io sono sempre grato per l'aiuto.
> 
> "Non si preoccupi" va benissimo così e non ha bisogno dell'uso di altri pronomi.



Ti ringrazio, Irene. Sapevo che così abbia bisogno d'un accento grave, ma non ancora riesco come farlo con il mio computer, (eccetto cut e paste ).


----------



## irene.acler

neuromatico said:


> Ti ringrazio, Irene. Sapevo che così ha bisogno di un accento grave, ma non riesco ancora a farlo con il mio computer, (eccetto cut e paste ).


 
Tranquillo, immaginavo che ci sono problemi, per così dire, "tecnici"!
L'ho segnalato per correttezza anche per coloro che non sono italiani e leggono questi post!

(PS: non direi "d'un", mi suona un po' arcaico..magari è una mia impressione, ma è sempre meglio mettere la forma "di un" in questo caso!)


----------



## ergreco

> Caso mai puoi dire "vorrei dargliela" (vorrei darselo/la non esiste, mi suona spagnoleggiante ), ma non sta bene. Io direi semplicemente "vorrei rassicurarla".



*Vorrei che Lei me la dasse* suona peggio !


----------



## neuromatico

Tengo al tuo consiglio, Irene.


----------



## giovannino

neuromatico said:


> Signora, non è una cosa grande. Non si preoccupi.


 
Penso che tu volessi dire "non è una cosa grave", vero?


----------



## neuromatico

giovannino said:


> Penso che tu volessi dire "non è una cosa grave", vero?


 
Infatti! Lo dico spesso nel mondo reale.

Non si preoccupi. Non è una cosa grave.

Come mai ho scritto grande? Non lo so!


----------



## irene.acler

ergreco said:


> *Vorrei che Lei me la dasse* suona peggio !


 
In effetti questa espressione potrebbe anche avere un altro significato più volgare.



neuromatico said:


> Terrò conto del tuo consiglio, Irene.


----------



## giovannino

ergreco said:


> *Vorrei che Lei me la dasse* suona peggio !


 
Attenzione! Il congiuntivo imperfetto di "dare" è "desse".


----------



## ergreco

giovannino said:


> Attenzione! Il congiuntivo imperfetto di "dare" è "desse".



 Non c'avevo fatto caso !!!! Grazie giovannino !


----------



## MünchnerFax

ergreco said:


> c*i* avevo


----------



## gabrigabri

Si può dire

Non se ne preoccupi?

(preoccuparsene).


----------



## neuromatico

gabrigabri said:


> Si può dire
> 
> Non se ne preoccupi?
> 
> (preoccuparsene).


Ciao Gabri,

Ora, sono un po' confuso quanto se si può dire entrambi:

"Non se ne preoccupi!" e "Non preoccpartene!" [preoccuparsene]

Potresti darmi un chiarimento? 

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## gabrigabri

neuromatico said:


> Ciao Gabri,
> 
> Ora, sono un po' confuso quanto se:  si può dire entrambi:si possono dire entrambi/ si può dire in entrambi i modi.
> Non puoi dire: sono confuso SE...
> Non so se, non sono sicuro se/che
> Sono confuso + (sul fatto che si possa fare qualcosa)
> 
> "Non se ne preoccupi!" e "Non preoccupartene!" [preoccuparsene]
> 
> Potresti darmi un chiarimento?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.




Certo!!

Tu hai scritto:Non si ne preoccupi.

Ma il "si" non va bene. Dovrebbe essere "se". Però siccome nessuno l'ha detto mi è venuto il dubbio: esiste o no?? Però quasi sicuramente sì!!


----------



## neuromatico

gabrigabri said:


> Certo!!
> 
> Tu hai scritto:Non si ne preoccupi.
> 
> Ma il "si" non va bene. Dovrebbe essere "se". Però siccome nessuno l'ha detto mi è venuto il dubbio: esiste o no?? Però quasi sicuramente sì!!



Un puzzle?  
Allora, quello che hai detto mi fa concludere che non dovrei preoccuparmi per questo punto di grammatica piuttosto oscuro!
Mi sembra che gli italiani non usino un verbo riflessivo con il tempo imperativo combinato con un pronome impersonale (per la mia domanda). Almeno non lo fanno abitualmente. Ho ragione di pesarlo?

Vorrei ringraziarti per la spiegazione ed anche per le precisazioni.


----------



## irene.acler

Io non direi "non se ne preoccupi", cioè, non mi suona molto. Preferisco in ogni caso "non si preoccupi".


----------



## neuromatico

Ciao Irene,

La tua prima spiegazione è stata molto chiara. 

Se capisco quello che stai (tu stia?) dicendo per quanto riguarda "non se ne preoccupi", in teoria non è che sia grammaticalmente scorretto, invece suona goffo all'orecchio.

p.s. Non ci sono errori in mio post precedente?


----------

